
Blade Runner 2049 bombs in box office - vermilingua
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottmendelson/2017/10/07/box-office-blade-runner-2049-bombs-with-disastrous-13m-friday
======
rubyfan
Bummer, I wonder what sales look like for the original.

I bought it on iTunes with the intent of seeing the sequel. It’s probably been
20 years since I’ve seen it.

~~~
Someone
[http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Blade-Runner#tab=summary](http://www.the-
numbers.com/movie/Blade-Runner#tab=summary):

    
    
      Domestic Box Office      $32,656,328
      International Box Office $   483,290
      Worldwide Box Office     $33,139,618
      Production Budget        $28,000,000

~~~
rubyfan
I meant recent sales leading up to the sequel’s release. I’m curious if the
sequel had people like me revisiting the original.

